#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befunde LWS >

## Ste

Hallo an alle!!! 
Ich bin neu hier und habe eine Frage bezüglich des MRT`s. 
Bei mir wurde eins ohne KM im LWS Bereich durchgeführt..es fanden sich ein paar Befunde..unter anderem  
Ein scharfrandiger, T2 hyperintenserosteolytischer Fokaldefekt am Fugenrand des ISG S1/2 links mit bis zu 2x1,5cm Durchmesser. Bei ausschließlicher Befunderfassung auf T2 gewichteten STIR-Aufnahmen kann eine ursächliche Knochenzyste nur vermutet werden. 
2 Tage später ein MRT mit KM Gabe und u.a. folgendem Befund: 
Bereits in der nativen T2-fettgesättigten Sequenz erkennt man im li. Musculus Psoas eine spindelförmige Signalanhebung mit einer cranio-caudalen Ausdehnung von etwa 4,5 cm und einer Breite von maximal 0,8cm in Höhe L2/3 bis L3/4. Die Veränderung ist in der T1-gewichteten Sequenz signalarm und weißt nach i.V. GD-Gabe ein deutliches randständiges Kontrastmittelenhancement auf. Bei L3/L4 erkennt man ventral an den kommunizierenden Abschlussplatten signalintense Veränderungen  :Huh?:  
Die Iliosakralgelenke zeigen keine Auffälligkeiten :Huh?:  
Also, diagnostiziert wurde erheblicher Verschleiß, ein Psoas Abszess und das das ISG keine Veränderungen zeigt.. 
Nun meine Frage: 
Wie ist es möglich, beim MRT ohne KM eine Osteolyse zu sehen und mit KM ist nichts nachweisbar? 
Kann mir das jemand erklären? Ist da nun eine Zyste oder nicht? 
Danke und liebe Grüße  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## dreamchaser

In dem Befund steht nicht, dass es sich um eine Knochenzyste handelt. Übrigens ist eine Kernspinuntersuchung für Weichteile sehr viel sensibler, als für Knochen!! Man hat die Struktur ja auch nur in einer Aufnahmetechnik gesehen.
Die rundliche Struktur, welche man in der Nativaufnahme (ohne KM) gesehen hat, war danach unklar. Man hat geschrieben, dass man keinen wirklichen Hinweis auf eine Knochenzyste hat. In der KM-Aufnahme sieht man nun die wirkliche Ursache für dieStruktur: eine Abszess. Und dieser wird sicher bald mal einem Chirurgen gezeigt, nehme ich an. Oder was ist diesbezüglich besprochen worden?? Antibiotika??

----------


## Ste

Guten Morgen! 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort! 
Dieser osteolytische Defekt soll ja am ISG sein , mit bis zu 2x1,5 cm Durchmesser...der Abszess sitzt im Psoas und ist 4,5x0,8cm groß. Das passt für mich irgendwie nicht zusammen... 
Ja, wegen dem Abszess gab es schon helle Aufregung...er wurde auch punktiert. Man konnte aber keine Flüssigkeit aspirieren und machte eine Stanzbiopsie. Das Ergebnis war steril. Die Entzündungsparameter im Blut auch ok. Es wurde allerdings noch nichtmal ein großes Blutbild gemacht  :Huh?:  
Das alles war am 7.4.2009 und der Vorschlag des Radiologen war eine Kontrolle des Abszesses in 2-4 Wochen. Die sind nun um und irgendwie scheint es im Moment niemanden zu interessieren - der Abszess sei symptomarm und könner erstmal da bleiben... 
Mit dem Orthopäden habe ich letzte Woche gesprochen - er hält das Kontroll MRT für sinnvoll und bespricht das mit dem Radiologen. Er hält eine Vorstellung in einer Uni-Klinik auch für wahrscheinlich (wenn man mit einem solchen Gedanken spielt, hat man doch einen Grund :Huh?: ) Auf alle Fälle soll ich erstmal KG machen wegen den anderen Befunden.  
Das ist wie gesagt schon über eine Woche her...bis jetzt tut sich nichts. 
Im Januar dieses Jahres bin ich aufs "Gesäß" gefallen und wegen der Schmerzen 3 Wochen später zum Orthopäden gegangen. Ich hatte einen Sitzbeinbruch, allerdings rechts. Bis heute hält dies niemand für ursächlich. 
Ich habe schon gedacht, es könnte ja auch ein Hämatom sein und kein Abszess - stellt sich das im MRT gleich dar? 
Es besteht übrigens eine Rhabdomyonekrose des Psoas..kann man einen zerfallenen Muskel überhaupt wieder aufbauen? 
Liebe Grüße! :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Ste

Hallo. 
Am Montag erfolgt nun ein MRT zur Kontrolle des Abszesses. Er befindet sich wohl in Höhe L2/3 und L3/4. 
Nun hatte man zwischenzeitlich ein CT mit KM des Abdomens gemacht um eine Nierenbeteiligung auszuschließen - konnte man auch  :Smiley: !!! 
In dem Befund stand u.a.: keine suspekten Flüssigkeitsansammlungen im Psoas!  
Nun frage ich mich, ob man im CT des Abdomens den Psoas Muskel genau so erkennen kann wie in einem MRT der LWS... 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen? 
Lieben Dank!!!

----------


## dreamchaser

Weichteile erkennt man in der Regel mit dem MRT besser, aber mit KM kann man auch im CT solche Strukturen darstellen. Wenn das CT sotief ging, wo der Abszess beschrieben war, dann ist dieser fragliche Abszess wohl nicht mehr zu sehen. Mal sehen, was dasnächste MRT sagt.

----------


## Ste

Hallo. 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ja..ich warte Montag mal ab - werde mich dann wieder melden. 
Ein schönes Wochenende an alle!! 
Ste  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Ste

Hallo!!! 
Laut MRT am Montag: der Abszess ist weg!!! :ta_clap:  
Wie er dort hinkam und warum er nun weg ist..kann der Radiologe sich auch nicht erklären. Egal, Hauptsache weg!!! 
Der Defekt am ISG ist seiner Meinung nach kein Defekt - es gehört so... :Huh?:  Auf dem MRT Bild sieht man links am ISG einen großen weißen "Punkt" - habe ich rechts aber nicht gesehen.. :Zwinker:  
Nun, die Schmerzen kommen von einer erosiv entzündlichen, aktivierten Osteochondrose L3/L4 - jetzt heißt es, Geduld haben! Eine Kontrolle ist in einem halben Jahr angeraten. 
Er fragte nach Morbus Bechterew in der Familie...ist aber nicht bekannt... 
Also, Sorgen unnötig - nun gehts mir gut..die Osteochondrose krieg ich auch noch in den Griff!!! :s_thumbup:  
Liebe Grüße!!!

----------

